# Dargel Kat accident - The Real Story. The Whole story.



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

I have held off posting this story for over a month. Iâ€™m not one to seek attention or be anything other than a respected contributor to this site whenever I felt I had something interesting or informative to post or add to a forum. Anyone that has seen me around 2cool over the last 13 years can attest that I am not one to get embroiled in 2cool drama or keyboard heroes throwing their weight around - and I will not start that now. Ultimately, I decided I want to share this story to set the record straight and share it as an example of how things can turn deadly in a millisecond on the water - even to extremely experienced boaters. I also want to give props to Cleve Ford and Dargel Boat Works for making a very strong boat. 

When the accident happened, pictures were somehow posted on Facebook, and every busybody, coastal cowboy and gossip blogger in South Texas seemed to have an opinion or theory of what happened. You know what they say, never let the facts get in the way of a good story. I didnâ€™t engage those attention-seekers then, and I wonâ€™t do so now. My minutes are way too valuable to me than to spend them feeding the social media animals. I am still shocked that the pictures never made it to 2cool before now. Well, I am the owner of this boat and am about to give you the exact facts of that day (sorry about the length). 

On Saturday, March 31st, two friends and I launched my Dargel Kat 250 HDX in Port Isabel for a day of fishing the Lower Laguna. We splashed in PI to avoid the Easter traffic on the causeway later that day. At safe light, we headed north 13-15 miles and fished just south of the Arroyo all morning. At noon, we headed back to SPI to have lunch with some of my extended family and one of my daughters (17 yr old) that were on the island for Easter. We met them at the old Palm Street Pier (the new name of which escapes me now). 

After lunch, my daughter asked me if we could give her and one of her friends a boat ride. I agreed and the five of us (daughter, friend, myself and two buddies) drove to the jetties, out about a mile, turned around and ended up in Dolphin Cove where we swam for about 90 minutes. 

At that point, I returned to Palm Street to drop my daughter and her friend off and then we headed across the bay to PI to pull the boat out of the water. I needed to get back to McAllen as my wife and I had plans for the night. 

When we pulled up to the ramp in PI, there were at least five boats waiting to load. One of the guys on my boat asked if it would be OK for him to drop me and my other buddy off and he scoot back across the bay to fish the pasture for a couple of drifts. To be extremely clear, this friend lives in Brownsville, has been a boat operator for 20 + years and has taught me more about boating than anyone I know. So it was extremely easy for me to quickly agree to that. He would simply drop my boat back at the Dargel yard in Los Fresnos and have it cleaned up for me on Monday. (This is a guy who immediately gathered the troops in the Rio Grande Valley and headed to Houston with boats in tow to rescue countless families from their homes during the flooding of Harvey.)

As he set back out across the bay, he aligned himself with what we call the little boat channel which runs along the north side of the Queen Isabella Causeway. He was heading west to east toward the island at about 35 MPH. When you run that channel, the causeway pilings on the south side basically serve as a wall as they are close enough to each other that you really canâ€™t see any peripheral view of the bay on the south side of the causeway. Without warning, a scooter-style boat appears from under the bridge at wide open throttle heading south to north â€“ directly across the path of the Kat. My buddy had to react very quickly. If he veered left (the direction the scooter was traveling), he would T-Bone them and likely have killed the two men in the process. So he instinctively chose to swerve right, toward the bridge, and then quickly try to get back left if possible. Well, it wasnâ€™t possible. At the speed he was traveling, the boat could not maneuver fast enough and the back right quarter caught a piling, throwing my friend into the water. The boat immediately ricocheted off the piling and then plowed head on into the next piling without anyone aboard. 

My friend recalls seeing the boat appear from under the bridge right in front of him, quickly reacting, then realizing he is under water and trying to figure out which way is up. He can hear the prop screaming. When he surfaces, he can see the boat buried into the piling, motor still on. 
He was hurt, but was somehow able to swim over and pull himself back into the boat and kill the motor. By that time, two good samaritans that were fishing the pasture saw/heard what had just happened and came over to offer assistance. The boat that caused the accident never even slowed down. And the witnesses were to wrapped up trying to help my buddy than chasing down the guys that caused it. 

My Kat took a beating. It essentially took two blows - one head on - into a bridge at full speed and still floated all the way back to dock. The first impact was so severe that it literally snapped the power pole off at the base and BENT the jack plate. You will see from the pictures that the damage is extensive and yet could have been SO much worse had this boat not been constructed as it was. Ironically, if it werenâ€™t for the jack plate having been bent so bad, the boat could have actually been driven back to the ramp to be pulled out.

The US Coast Guard and Texas Parks and Wildlife were on scene quickly and I am grateful for their service and their assistance. I want to spell this out clearly, and put an end to any rumor or nonsense - there were no citations issued, there were no arrests made, there was not a single word spoken about alcohol being involved. My boat wasnâ€™t destroyed by the irresponsible actions of anyone on my boat. The gentlemen that caused this accident are alive today because my friend was able to react quick enough to save their lives. And in doing so, could have lost his. 

So back to the reason I am even sharing this story.....please, irregardless of who you are, or how many hours on the water you have, wear your kill switch. Always be aware of your surroundings and realize even if you are operating your craft in a responsible manner, accidents can still happen. 

Dargel Kats are brutal tough. I hate to have lost my boat, but I am forever grateful that my buddy lived through this ordeal with minor injuries. I am also grateful for the lessons learned from this incident and the forum with which to share this story with other boaters. Cleve and his crew at Dargel will begin construction on my new Kat soon, and I will start a thread to recap the build for anyone interested. Tight lines, my friends.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad your buddy was not hurt. First I have heard of this accident. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Accident site*

First pic is the first hit, and the second is where it went in head on.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow!! 
So glad to hear no body was seriously hurt...so many other outcomes could have occurred from this incident.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Crazy... I knew it was your boat as soon as I saw it. Once I heard who was driving and found out he was "ok" we were all glad. Boats can be replaced good people can't.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang glad no one was hurt!!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Really glad noone was killed....really glad. Looks like a violent terrible accident.

Just a discussion question....no blame.... seems like it could be a dangerous blind operation if running parallel closely to the bridge that would be hard to see boats and hard to be seen by anyone running perpindicular to bridge. Terrible sequence of events. Would a lot more give way clearance to the bridge so as to be seen and also to see cross traffic been advisable? 

Not super familiar with that exact area....only have run perpendicular....and seems it any boat running perpendicular could have faced this event. Any.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad everyone is alright. And for the guys that didn't stop, shame on them.

Every time I cross under the causeway I always slow down for that exact reason. I will be even more cautious from here on out.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, great day no one was seriously injured or killed! Great news indeed


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Channel*

This gives you an idea of how the channel is laid out relative to the bridge. It was cut to allow the big offshore rigs access to the condos on the bay side of South Padre Island.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, glad no one was hurt or worse!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dam bud. Thank God your buddy came out okay. That's a hell of a wreck and it sux the pos scooter with the weak *** operator bailed. There's no way he didn't know what went down.

I know that area well as I will scoot across from PI to drift the island side with wife, kids or anyone that I don't want to run way up north with. It can be dangerous in that exact situation your buddy went through. When I do go south or cross under the causeway I slow down to nothing for the same reason of cross traffic. It's also illegal to boat on plane, much less hauling ***, under any roadway structure so that scooter was in the wrong 100%.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

That sucks and glad all ok. Hopefully now itâ€™s time for a new one! Much happier times ahead. 


Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Itâ€™s tough to see to the other side if running parallel. However, it shouldnâ€™t be too difficult to see that big Dargel running down that channel if you were coming in perpendicular... guys on the scooter obviously werenâ€™t paying close attention to what was going on. Pretty bad they didnâ€™t stop.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, sorry about your ride. Glad your friend is ok and a great operator and kept from killing the other boaters. 

Similar setup/situation under new the Galveston causeway, but not much cross traffic as the railroad bridge is too close. 
The old causeway was a death trap, walled up sides to the channel underneath. (You Galveston guys will remember it) Operators had to be very careful about swinging into that channel. 

A good friend was in another guys boat, the driver swung into the channel wide open and right under the bow of a double wide barge pushing West. Cnannel FULL of barge. 
Luckily, his life was spared and they were able to get the boat turned around just in time. He said the cowling on the boat motor was scraped under the bow of the barge as they ran away.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Csafisher said:


> Itâ€™s tough to see to the other side if running parallel. However, it shouldnâ€™t be too difficult to see that big Dargel running down that channel if you were coming in perpendicular... guys on the scooter obviously werenâ€™t paying close attention to what was going on. Pretty bad they didnâ€™t stop.


Yes should be true but the structure columns on the island side of the ditch are dang near solid concrete where even a bay boat is a tough fit. Zero peripheral visibilty tor a couple hundred yards from the crest of the causeway east and I'd bet ten dollars to nothing scooter boy was a rookie that doesn't have a clue about boat etiquette or safety for him or others. I'd also assume the beefed up concrete is from when the barge hit and collapsed the crest years ago.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I just don't understand people that don't wear the kill switch, it's just careless and a danger to everyone around you. glad nobody was killed, these stories are good to reinforce safety when I get too comfortable with things. I always get real nervous on plane close to structures like that.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, glad everyone is ok, scary chit for sure!!


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing and for the kill switch reminder, I'm going to have both my sons read your post.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, glad to hear everyone is OK. Its so easy to wear your kill switch. I'll share a little tip that will hopefully encourage using it: Sometimes there's nothing to clip the kill switch onto my shorts, i.e. belt loop or clip ring etc. I bought a jet ski lanyard with a velcro wrist band. I keep the wrist band just big enough to slide onto my right wrist and I hang it onto the throttle when not in use. Its not restricting or awkward because my right hand is usually on the throttle anyway. It takes 1 second to slide onto your wrist. They sell them at Academy:
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/airhead-jet-logic-ultimate-lanyard#repChildCatid=11868


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this story, and I'm glad your buddy made it out okay. I am guilty of not always wearing my kill switch. I will try to be more diligent in the future.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story, glad everyone made it home.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I am really glad you shared this story. I am even more so because the injuries were only minor for your buddy. It is stories like this that act as sober reminders for all us running boats. There is so much we can teach new boaters and maybe re-learn for us that have been at it a while :wink: I am forwarding a link to this thread for my boys to read. Thanks and Gig'em.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have my kill switch clipped to a dog collar with plastic 
quick clip togethers. It clips around the helm perfect. I clip it around my leg above my calf and below my knee. Hate that thing clipped to my hand. Does great clipped to the leg.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Salty. Sounds like a great idea. I will order one ASAP and give it a try.

OP, I'm glad your friend is ok. Could have been a lot worse. After any accident like this, most folks wonder if they could have done anything different. If your friend has asked himself what he could have done different, please share with us. It may save someone's life in the future. Thanks.



salty_waders said:


> Wow, glad to hear everyone is OK. Its so easy to wear your kill switch. I'll share a little tip that will hopefully encourage using it: Sometimes there's nothing to clip the kill switch onto my shorts, i.e. belt loop or clip ring etc. I bought a jet ski lanyard with a velcro wrist band. I keep the wrist band just big enough to slide onto my right wrist and I hang it onto the throttle when not in use. Its not restricting or awkward because my right hand is usually on the throttle anyway. It takes 1 second to slide onto your wrist. They sell them at Academy:
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/airhead-jet-logic-ultimate-lanyard#repChildCatid=11868


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesus ...


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad your buddy is ok...
These cost $100 and all you have to do is put the receiver in your pocket, or clip it to you. 
http://www.landfallnavigation.com/a...2gIVgr9kCh0xjAhOEAQYAyABEgIzl_D_BwE#132=10188


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad everyone is OK. Iâ€™m very familiar with that channel and area as Iâ€™ve run small diesels from the island to the jetties many times. The scooter did have the right of way in this scenario but there is no reason for them not to stop and render aid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bugsbunnyboater1492 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks a ton for the story. Hopefully more of us will use our kill switches and keep those pfdls on.
Glad your friend is ok too


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for writing it up OP, glad everyone was ok.



sgrem said:


> I have my kill switch clipped to a dog collar with plastic
> quick clip togethers. It clips around the helm perfect. I clip it around my leg above my calf and below my knee. Hate that thing clipped to my hand. Does great clipped to the leg.


I like that idea, killed my boat several times when the lanyard caught on the steering wheel peg. I've wrapped it around my leg and clipped it to itself a couple times but wasn't secure so just went back to normal.



Empty Pockets CC said:


> Glad everyone is OK. Iâ€™m very familiar with that channel and area as Iâ€™ve run small diesels from the island to the jetties many times. The scooter did have the right of way in this scenario but there is no reason for them not to stop and render aid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you please elaborate on the right of way in situation like this?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Thanks for writing it up OP, glad everyone was ok.
> 
> I like that idea, killed my boat several times when the lanyard caught on the steering wheel peg. I've wrapped it around my leg and clipped it to itself a couple times but wasn't secure so just went back to normal.
> 
> Can you please elaborate on the right of way in situation like this?


Sure. Scooter was Stand On Vessel as the scenario was described above. Dargel should have been the Give Way Vessel.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I clip my kill switch to a small carabiner and attach it to my belt loop. I've had the lanyard get tangled around the steering wheel and even pop off killing the engine when around my wrist.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> justletmein said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for writing it up OP, glad everyone was ok.
> ...


Hard to argue this point if there was no bridge involved. Just curious how the bridge and the fact that my boat was inside a navigable channel and the scooter was not plays into the equation. Does a boat legally have to idle through a low clearance bridge? Does a boat in a navigable channel have the right of way vs one crossing the channel? What about the line of sight issue? This is good info for all of us to know.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bird said:


> I clip my kill switch to a small carabiner and attach it to my belt loop. I've had the lanyard get tangled around the steering wheel and even pop off killing the engine when around my wrist.


Got mine on a carabiner clipped to my life vest that way I put both of them on,it all lays on my steering wheel and purposely gets in the way of driving if I don't put it on


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

twelfth man said:


> Hard to argue this point if there was no bridge involved. Just curious how the bridge and the fact that my boat was inside a navigable channel and the scooter was not plays into the equation. Does a boat legally have to idle through a low clearance bridge? Does a boat in a navigable channel have the right of way vs one crossing the channel? What about the line of sight issue? This is good info for all of us to know.


The principle is the same as driving a car with a 4 way stop. Yield to the right. There are some other rules involving ability to navigate, sailing vessels, vessels with restricted navigation (dredges, pipelay), etc. But in general, the rule that applies is as shown. I think, and am willing to be corrected, that since the line of sight to the starboard (right) was limited by the bridge, then the velocity should have been limited to allow time for an unexpected boat to appear and still yield. The same with driving a car.

There is also common sense in the case of the scooter to limit speed because of the limited line of sight as well. But I am not sure how it apples legally.

Glad everyone is still alive. And sorry about your boat. Thumbs down for the AH scooter that did not stop and render aid. That is inexcusable.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

BigJake said:


> Glad your buddy is ok...
> These cost $100 and all you have to do is put the receiver in your pocket, or clip it to you.
> http://www.landfallnavigation.com/a...2gIVgr9kCh0xjAhOEAQYAyABEgIzl_D_BwE#132=10188


Got another link?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Quackerbox said:


> Got another link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


https://www.autotether.com/


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

BigJake said:


> https://www.autotether.com/


Cool, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Twelth, what happened to your new build thread? Been checkin for and finally searched, looks like it was deleted?? In your new boat yet?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

RubiconAg said:


> Twelth, what happened to your new build thread? Been checkin for and finally searched, looks like it was deleted?? In your new boat yet?


I spent five weeks in Hawaii this summer and the posts/pics that I was posting via my mobile were all jacked up. So rather than appear to be a third grader with an inability to post, I deleted the thread and will be making a new one with all the pics from start to finish. Iâ€™m actually taking delivery this week. So stay tuned for the thread.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Not sure if this pic will post off my cell, but here is a teaser.


----------

